# 27" black mamba's on RZR 800S



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

looks like i'll be pulling the trigger on a 2013 Polaris RZR 800 S, got a decent deal lined up on it, all stock with a 4500lb winch. he has a set of 27" black mamba's sitting in there that look like they're calling my name.. lol I hear they ride really smooth but can get nasty when needed lol, basically the point of the post, will the stock clutching handle the mamba's? normally I wouldn't think about it, but they're only 27"... I always wanted a set. lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Off subject but are you keeping the brute also


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah I think I will be


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I doubt it will. There's not a huge difference in weight on the 30's and 27's. I've owned 2 sets they do ride awesome but they're HEAVY you like them if you ride alot of hardpack and they did good for me in the creeks they also wear like iron.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I do a lot of hardpack, but its basically 50/50 hardpack trails/muskeg around here. lol not really wanting to do much clutch work to it right away. maybe i'll just stick with the original idea of some 28-30" zilla's.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You might be OK if you just watch that right foot. I'd probably be more worried about axles on that RZR I think that's their biggest weak point. You can always run low range if you get to where you feel like the clutch is having a hard time.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah the rzr would be for mainly trails to.get my gf out with me, will be a bit of mud but ill avoid the nasty, which is why I'm keeping the brute. I will clutch it later just not yet. Not 100% on the mambas, will be using a different dealer on my days off. Guy here wouldn't stay open 15minutes late for me to make it to town after work so he's not getting $15K lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

